# استخراج تاشيرات فرديه من جميع المناطق المصرح بها



## مسووق اعلانات (23 نوفمبر 2013)

استخراج تاشيرات فرديه في خلال 24 ساعه فقط 

المطلوب 

المتزوجين صوره كرت العائله للرجال والنساء 

نستخرج للارامل والمطلقات صور البطاقه 

العزاب للرجال والنساء صوره البطاقه 

نستطيع استخراج 3 تاشيرات في ورقه واحده 

المهن التي نستخرجها 

سائق خاص-- عامل منزلي -- طباخ -- مربيه اطفال -- عامله منزليه -- حارس -وجميع المهن الفرديه 

الدول التي نستخرج منها 

باكستان== اليمن== السودان== مصر== الهند= جنوب افريقيا== بريطانيا== مورتانيا= المغرب== تونس == الجزائر == سيرلانكا ==ليبيا==الفلبين=الصين==


الدول الاوربيه == امريكا =

وجميع الدول المتوفره الاستقدام منها 


للتواصل ابو فيصل واتس اب 

0597844997 ابو فيصل الرجاء التواصل واتس اب لانشغالي 

بي بي بلاك بيري = 74b69a65


----------

